# Connecting PC to AVP Wirelessly



## Kix_N_Grins (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone has any input on how to connect a couple of PC's to my AV Preamp wirelessly. I want something that I can use to eliminate the hard-wire I have in my livingroom between my AVP and the PC that I use for REW. Both REW PC and AVP are in the livingroom. I also want to stream my main PC (different room) that I store my Music Library on, with my AVP in the livingroom.

I've found two units that don't look like they would degrade the sound by much, the NAD DAC2 and the AudioEngine D2. They both seem similar spec-wise. The NAD DAC2 runs around $250, and the AudioEngine D2 runs around $400. From what I've read, the AudioEngine may be more reliable as far as distance goes and transmitting through walls. The NAD "looks" a little more appealing to me, and has connectors coming out the back like most A/V equipment would (the AudioEngine connectors come into it from the front).

http://nadelectronics.com/products/digital-music/DAC-2-Wireless-USB-Digital-to-Analogue-Converter
https://www.avforums.com/review/nad-dac2-wireless-dac-review.10052

http://audioengineusa.com/Store/D2-24-Bit-Wireless-DAC

Both units seem more geared toward having one transmitter and multiple receivers (to cover multiple rooms), whereas I'm more interested in having one receiver and multiple transmitters. The transmitter for the NAD is much smaller and also uses the USB connection for power, making it more portable perhaps.

Does anyone have any other ideas for wirelessly connecting a couple PC's to the AVR/P from a distance, have any input on the two units I listed above, or know of any other products in the <$500 range with decent specs?

Any input would be appreciated,
Kix


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Kix,

I currently use a NuForce air dac (unfortunately discontinued by Optoma) to wirelessly stream to my main system. I believe one could use multiple transmitter devices to one receiver, thought I'm guessing only one device could be on at once.
There is a new system at PE that uses Wi-fi, which I'm probably going to pick up in the near future to test. If your pc's are on a network, this should work.

cheers


----------



## Kix_N_Grins (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the input, AJ. 

It's too bad about Optoma NuForce, it looks they made some fairly decent equipment. It's still available on Amazon. 

Kix


----------

